# Cape Coral/ Florida/ USA



## Timo1984-1 (16. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

im Mai haben meine Freundin und ich für 1 Woche ein Ferienhaus mit Anleger direkt südlich in Cape Coral. 
Ich habe geplant ein paar Würfe zu machen. 

Wisst ihr welche der zwei Lizensen dort notwendig ist?

Welches Gerät empfehlt ihr  --> Speziell Reiserute, Rolle und Schnur (geflochtene?). 

Könnt ihr Angelläden in der Gegend empfehlen?

Eventuell leihen wir für 3 Tage ein Boot. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Angelei vom Boot in der Gegend?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Franky (16. April 2014)

*AW: Cape Coral/ Florida/ USA*

Moin...
Tipp mal hier Cape Coral oder Florida ein...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?

Viel Spaß beim Lesen... :m


----------



## guifri (16. April 2014)

*AW: Cape Coral/ Florida/ USA*

Hi,

willkommen an Board:

Ich mach´s dir mal etwas leichter

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249193&highlight=cape+coral

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258344&highlight=cape+coral


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238076&highlight=cape+coral

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237514&highlight=cape+coral

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195208&highlight=cape+coral&page=2

Wenn dann Fragen offen bleiben, einfach gezielt fragen. Hier waren schon etliche mehr oder weniger Experten in Cape Coral. Du brauchst die Saltwaterlicense.


----------



## Largemouth (29. April 2014)

*AW: Cape Coral/ Florida/ USA*

Hallo,

du brauchst fur beides einen schein fur suss oder/und salzwasser.
Am besten kaufst du einen in denn Bass Pro shop in Fort Meyers.
Du musst aber unbedingt sagen das du ein schein fur beides brauchst, denn unterschied ist nur einen dollar !
Als tip kann ich dich mittgeben das du unbedingt von die brucke aus angeln musst schwissen Sanibel und Captiva Island (parkplatz auf 50m). Shrimp ist das richtige koder oder greenbacks (kofi). Hier wird snook,hai,scheapshead,redfish, usw. gefangen. Adresse Bass Pro ist: 10040 Gulf Center Dr, Fort Myers, FL 33913 USA.
Viel gluck im Cape Coral


----------



## TarponChris (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Cape Coral/ Florida/ USA*

Wenn du einen Snook entnehmen möchtest, benötigst du zusätzlich eine "Snook Permit".

siehe auch http://myfwc.com/fishing/


----------

